# Willow Tree Riding School - London, SE12



## Sleighfarer (14 April 2010)

This is a bit of a long-shot, but I was just wondering if anybody rides at Willow Tree or knows anything about it? It's a small school in Lee, in south-east London, that has been going for about 30 years I think. I've been impoverished for the past few years but am now in a position to start riding again and Willow Tree is quite easy for me to get to. 

Just interested to know what sort of place it is.

Thanks.


----------



## noblesteed (14 April 2010)

I used to ride there! A while ago though... I returned to riding in 2001 after completing my degree and went riding there as I lived in Catford at the time. I really loved it, Jan Massey the instructor taught classical riding and it was the first place I learned to really ride with my seat. i would certainly recommend her as an instructor. The horses were well schooled - arabs mainly as the owners used to breed arabs. although there were some horses that were more suitable for more experienced riders. I loved it so much I went twice a week and realised there that I wanted a horse of my own... SO I moved back up north and my horsey life began!!!!
I would say go for it provided it still belongs to the Masseys.


----------



## Sleighfarer (15 April 2010)

Thanks - that is exactly what I wanted to hear as that is the sort of riding I'm interested in! On the website it says no jumping, so that sounds hopeful (though I like jumping, actually). 

I'll maybe pop down there and ask around - it would be great if I could just *walk* to my riding.


----------



## Divasmum (15 April 2010)

Willow Tree horses used to come to South London Pony Club competitions 40 plus years ago so it has been going a very long time. Their horses/ponies have always been very well cared for, not over-worked etc. Very good place.


----------



## icestationzebra (15 April 2010)

Many many fond memories of Willowtree - practically lived there as a kid.

I can confirm that it is still owned and run by the Massey's


----------



## lizzypeg (15 April 2010)

i worked there and learnt to ride there about 20 years ago. its a good school to learn proper riding, most other ones in area didnt teach you to use legs,seat properly.
they look after their horses very well and are not over worked.
they do have a lot of arab or arab crosses as they used to breed and show these.most went on to work in the school once older.
i still know a lot of the workers there and the owners and would highly recommend it.
 when we were taught years ago jan's mum still taught and she was also a fab teacher.if we used our hands too much we had our reins taken away and replaced with cotton thread so we couldnt have strong hands.
we also did a lot of stirrupless work.we did do some small jumping in those days but i believe they stopped that now.


----------



## icestationzebra (15 April 2010)

Yep, remember having to ride in a headcollar or a bridle with the reins attached to the noseband until my hands were good enough.  Happy days!


----------



## lizzypeg (15 April 2010)

ooh i may even know you then as may have been there around same time.i went there from 11 to 18 and that was 20 years ago to 13 years ago.


----------



## mainpower (15 April 2010)

this is the link to Willowtree's facebook page!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=20397973944


----------



## icestationzebra (16 April 2010)

1985 - 1992.....


----------



## lizzypeg (16 April 2010)

i must have been 1991 ish to 1998. i have a twin sister, we both worked there.


----------



## wolverinelady (4 February 2012)

*Wow this does bring back memories. Willowtree. Gosh i use to be there when i was young. Julie Marshall was there in  my time as well. Not sure if she still is.  She was when i took my son there about 8 years ago to learn to ride. Jan Massy taught him.  Such memories.  I use to look after Shane, sorrel, Nugget the new forest stallion, Moonlight anf Jacko.  If anyone remembers that or knows how to contact Some of the oldies, facebook etc, please leave me a message. sims_sue@hotmail.com *


----------



## Karran (4 February 2012)

Julie is still there. Check out the facebook page as there are lots of photos of the oldies on there. I started riding there almost 20 years ago as a kid and have often popped back every so often to have a ride and catch up with people. 

Me and my Mum adored Nugget. I used to love Shane pretending to be lame to avoid work and learnt to ride on Jacko, Cody and the Shetlands Pinky and Perky.


----------



## wolverinelady (4 February 2012)

hey there.
I thought she may well be still there. When i took my son there to ride it was amazing that they still had CAPTAIN with one eye. I booked my son onto him as i know him well. Also led him round the school while jan was teaching. Wonderful memories.  Can you send me link for facebook. i have looked but cant seem to find it.  Nugget was my baby. Had to ride him down to the lessons lol.  As for shane. He use to make me laugh the way he trotted up behind the horse in front and try to stamp on there heels.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (4 February 2012)

OMG so many memories - Willow Tree was the first yard I went to, before we moved.  Used to have great fun at the pony days they would run during the holidays.  Vaguely remember Nugget, definitely remember the shetties, Pinky, Perky, Captain and Chelsea.

Anyone one else remember Crispin (cream, v. long mane) who I remember being told escaped and managed to get up on the stable roof ?  Or Popcorn (palomino pony) - my sister rode him our first lesson there and he kicked my Mum in the knee - amazed she took us back


----------



## Karran (4 February 2012)

I don't know whats happened to Facebook groups. But there used to be lots of pictures on there of the old ponies. 
I remember Shane used to try and trip me up when I led him in trot. Such a character 

Popcorn used to be the grumpiest thing. I came off of him as a kid and knocked myself out. First thing I remember was Jan telling my Dad not to panic, I wasn't dead, I just twitched.


----------



## wolverinelady (4 February 2012)

i remember them all.  Popcorn was a bugger. Kicked anything and everything. Was hard to get on as he would bite you lol.  Crispen yeh. Honeydue, duedrop, rosiedue, firedance, yogi, nigella an arab.


----------



## Karran (4 February 2012)

ooops. Links here http://www.facebook.com/groups/20397973944/


----------



## lizzypeg (4 February 2012)

hi karran...hope you and yout mum are ok...

shane was a buggar esp in stable if he thought he could intimidate you....loved all the oldies..blossom was my baby...tanya was my sisters special one. and zizi.

have you got your own ones now...

i keep meaning to pop in there to say hi as not been there for years and years to visit.last time i went on a weekend i didnt recognise anyone...

know julie, deidre and a few others are still there.

wouldnt have my own ponies now if it wasnt for jan


----------



## akn102 (4 October 2012)

I found this thread by accident and was absolutely stunned to find people remembering the ponies who meant so much to me so long ago. 

Does anyone else remember the Dews  Honeydew, Dewdrop and Rosiedew?   I rode them Cody and Fudge a lot when I was tiny then moved onto Easter and Crispin until I was brave enough to ride on the afternoon rides.  I then fell for Blossom and later on the little strawberry roan Arab mare Shalimar.   Ive often thought about those ponies and horses.  I ran into Viv who used to teach there quite a few years later (early 1990s by then) who told me many of the old ponies including the Dews had recently been put down.   Im amazed Jan Massey is still there (and Julie Marshall) and the format of the rides sounds much the same.

If anyone has any pictures of The Dews or Shalimer or Blossom Id love to see them.  Please please PM me! 
Amazing how ponies and horses stay in your heart!


----------



## popcornpalamino (17 October 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			OMG so many memories - Willow Tree was the first yard I went to, before we moved.  Used to have great fun at the pony days they would run during the holidays.  Vaguely remember Nugget, definitely remember the shetties, Pinky, Perky, Captain and Chelsea.

Anyone one else remember Crispin (cream, v. long mane) who I remember being told escaped and managed to get up on the stable roof ?  Or Popcorn (palomino pony) - my sister rode him our first lesson there and he kicked my Mum in the knee - amazed she took us back 

Click to expand...

hi i used to ride there and remember well all the names i used to ride popcorn,tammy and loads more.


----------



## popcornpalamino (17 October 2012)

Diane used to teach me i used to love riding ginger!anyone remember him??
I rode the more trying horses.
me and my friend went for a holiday at bluebell farm anyone remember that??
best days down there.


----------



## philipwatling (17 August 2014)

Hi Snow White (that was). My mother's maiden name is White  Until a bad car accident in 1994 I used to work at Willowtree though I started riding there whilst at University. I may even know many people on this forum. It is (or was!) an amazing riding school and the teaching is excellent; Jan is second to none! As for the quality of the horses, from Miniature Shetlands through the Arabs right up to proper horses (lol)

Four years have passed since your post so I am sure your decision was made and if it was the right one, I hope you enjoyed your riding experiences at Willowtree


----------



## philipwatling (17 August 2014)

I used to look after Pinky, Perky, Captain and Chelsea!


----------



## philipwatling (17 August 2014)

I remember Ginger well - and Diane too - and I used to ride there in the early 90s!


----------



## philipwatling (17 August 2014)

You'll remember me then! Shannon was 'my horse' till I left the yard in December 1994 - not my choice!


----------



## horselover02345 (21 December 2015)

I know this is like 5 years late but i ride there now and they have changed the name as Jan Massey, the previous owner, has left, its now called 'Pink Willow equestiran centre' and run by the younger staff. They have new horses and i don't know if you know any of these horses but Louis is still there aswell as Pebbles, Soverign, Tilt, Morgan,Alice, Tuttie, and Anton.  I've been riding there for over a year now but im most impressed with the service, before i could barely trot then they push you to acheve goals, i was scared to trot without a leader as at my old riding school my horse was spooked by something, now i can canter and ride with no lead. Amazing.  :thumbup:


----------



## blodwyn1 (22 December 2015)

I learnt to ride at willow tree in 1966! I remember Mercury, the Russian, tango, Carlo and lady Jane! 49 years ago and I can still visualise them. There was no indoor school in my day and lessons were 6/6 shillings a half hour (32.5pence)


----------



## AngieScorpio (27 December 2015)

OMG i first rode at willow tree as a 9 year old until i was about 11/12 haha I'm 32 now so it is all a bit hazy but  pinky, perky and captain ring a bell and i think i remember the owners husband/grandad who we used to pay in a portacabin? he was an old guy we used to call him Mr M i think. There was also a horse/pony called Major who i used to think was massive (he was probably just a pony and i was short so thought he was huge haha) I used to ride Goldie a chestnut arab type loved that pony! I got put on shalimar once but i always wanted to ride a piebald called Minnie because i used to say to my mum she looks so fast and looks like the cool riders were on her haha


----------



## Pebble101 (27 December 2015)

noblesteed said:



			I used to ride there! A while ago though... I returned to riding in 2001 after completing my degree and went riding there as I lived in Catford at the time. I really loved it, Jan Massey the instructor taught classical riding and it was the first place I learned to really ride with my seat. i would certainly recommend her as an instructor. The horses were well schooled - arabs mainly as the owners used to breed arabs. although there were some horses that were more suitable for more experienced riders. I loved it so much I went twice a week and realised there that I wanted a horse of my own... SO I moved back up north and my horsey life began!!!!
I would say go for it provided it still belongs to the Masseys.
		
Click to expand...

I lived in Catford too, about 10 minutes walk from Willow Tree although I never rode there.   I moved away when I got married in 1983 and it was well established then.


----------



## OldNag (27 December 2015)

I rode  there about 1978 - 1982 or  so. Mr and Mrs Massey were lovely. Favourite  horses/ponies were Cody, Honeydew, Firedance, Popcorn, Tanya, Sorrell.  I did some of my PC badges there. This thread brings back memories!


----------



## horselover02345 (31 December 2015)

AngieScorpio said:



			OMG i first rode at willow tree as a 9 year old until i was about 11/12 haha I'm 32 now so it is all a bit hazy but  pinky, perky and captain ring a bell and i think i remember the owners husband/grandad who we used to pay in a portacabin? he was an old guy we used to call him Mr M i think. There was also a horse/pony called Major who i used to think was massive (he was probably just a pony and i was short so thought he was huge haha) I used to ride Goldie a chestnut arab type loved that pony! I got put on shalimar once but i always wanted to ride a piebald called Minnie because i used to say to my mum she looks so fast and looks like the cool riders were on her haha
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the compound was where captain lived and they had about 6 little stables there, captains name tag is still there, and Mr M i don't know him but i think his name was Mr Massey, his daughter i think was Jan Massey who ran it till august this year.

If anyone wants to see it now, they have a facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/Pinkwillowequestrian/


----------



## Gill Meningen (1 January 2016)

I learnt to ride at willowtree 47 years ago, started my teaching career there too, still teaching 43 years later. Janice was my mentor and she and her mother (sadly no longer with us) gave me a sound basis on how I still work today, that the horse comes first, no matter what.


----------



## Limerick Lady (29 August 2021)

akn102 said:



			I found this thread by accident and was absolutely stunned to find people remembering the ponies who meant so much to me so long ago.

Does anyone else remember the Dews  Honeydew, Dewdrop and Rosiedew?   I rode them Cody and Fudge a lot when I was tiny then moved onto Easter and Crispin until I was brave enough to ride on the afternoon rides.  I then fell for Blossom and later on the little strawberry roan Arab mare Shalimar.   Ive often thought about those ponies and horses.  I ran into Viv who used to teach there quite a few years later (early 1990s by then) who told me many of the old ponies including the Dews had recently been put down.   Im amazed Jan Massey is still there (and Julie Marshall) and the format of the rides sounds much the same.

If anyone has any pictures of The Dews or Shalimer or Blossom Id love to see them.  Please please PM me!
Amazing how ponies and horses stay in your heart!
		
Click to expand...

Hi  I was at Willowtree from 1964 to 1976. I looked after Dewdrop and my friend Tre looked after Honeydew. I also looked after Ginger Pop, Carlo Cobnut & Shadoran. Do you remember if Cobweb & Zoltan were still there? I have photos of me with dear little Dewdrop!


----------



## Limerick Lady (29 August 2021)

Gill Meningen said:



			I learnt to ride at willowtree 47 years ago, started my teaching career there too, still teaching 43 years later. Janice was my mentor and she and her mother (sadly no longer with us) gave me a sound basis on how I still work today, that the horse comes first, no matter what.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Gill I was at Willowtree from 1964 to 1976. I worked there full time from 1971. I bought my horse Limerick from there & left to move him out to Kent. Do you remember Tre Sue Janice Youngman Pam Reading?


----------



## Limerick Lady (29 August 2021)

Anyone from 1964 to  1976? I rode and worked there after school then worked full time until 1974 when I bought my horse  and had him on livery there.


akn102 said:



			I found this thread by accident and was absolutely stunned to find people remembering the ponies who meant so much to me so long ago.

Does anyone else remember the Dews  Honeydew, Dewdrop and Rosiedew?   I rode them Cody and Fudge a lot when I was tiny then moved onto Easter and Crispin until I was brave enough to ride on the afternoon rides.  I then fell for Blossom and later on the little strawberry roan Arab mare Shalimar.   Ive often thought about those ponies and horses.  I ran into Viv who used to teach there quite a few years later (early 1990s by then) who told me many of the old ponies including the Dews had recently been put down.   Im amazed Jan Massey is still there (and Julie Marshall) and the format of the rides sounds much the same.

If anyone has any pictures of The Dews or Shalimer or Blossom Id love to see them.  Please please PM me!
Amazing how ponies and horses stay in your heart!
		
Click to expand...

I have photo of me with Dewdrop! I used to look after him.


----------



## OldNag (29 August 2021)

That really brings back memories. I don't think I started there until '77 or '78 but do remember  Dewdrop and Honeydew very well.  My favourite  at that age though was Cody.  

I do remember Easter, Crispin and Blossom too. Sadly I don't think I have any photos


----------



## Limerick Lady (29 August 2021)

Divasmum said:



			Willow Tree horses used to come to South London Pony Club competitions 40 plus years ago so it has been going a very long time. Their horses/ponies have always been very well cared for, not over-worked etc. Very good place.
		
Click to expand...

Hi I used to go to the South London Pony Club competitions, the first being in 1970 when I jumped Mercury from Willowtree.i have a photo of all who went from Willowtree lined up there holding our prizes! Lovely memories


----------



## Limerick Lady (29 August 2021)

popcornpalamino said:



			Diane used to teach me i used to love riding ginger!anyone remember him??
I rode the more trying horses.
me and my friend went for a holiday at bluebell farm anyone remember that??
best days down there.

Click to expand...

Do you mean Ginger Pop? If so I very nearly bought him from Hugh and Jan but as I didn't he went into the school. A real character, I loved him dearly. He went into the school about 1974.


----------



## Karran (29 August 2021)

I am a lot later there than you guys - started mid 80's and rode off and on there until mid 00's when I was at uni.
There is a Willowtree Riding Establishment Facebook page with loads of photos on. I remember Ginger and Honeydew, Easter, Blossom and Crispen. Blossom was still going until possibly 2001 as my friend was riding her at that time.

Janice sold up a few years ago and the land has unfortunately been derelict since. Mrs M however is still going and earlier this year celebrated her 100th birthday


----------



## Limerick Lady (21 September 2021)

Limerick Lady said:



			Hi Gill I was at Willowtree from 1964 to 1976. I worked there full time from 1971. I bought my horse Limerick from there & left to move him out to Kent. Do you remember Tre Sue Janice Youngman Pam Reading?
		
Click to expand...




Limerick Lady said:



			Do you mean Ginger Pop? If so I very nearly bought him from Hugh and Jan but as I didn't he went into the school. A real character, I loved him dearly. He went into the school about 1974.
		
Click to expand...


----------

